# Any schools in Canada



## Snipe (5 Oct 2005)

I would like to know if there are any schools in Canada such as Storm Mountain, SIGARMS, Badlands in the states. These offer various shooting skills courses.


----------



## MG34 (5 Oct 2005)

It just so happens there is one that just formed,Smith Tactical Systems Training Div. located in Petawawa.There is also Milcun.but I'm not 100% on the location.


----------



## paracowboy (5 Oct 2005)

that I'm aware of:
The Shooting Edge 
7600 Blackfoot Tr. S.E.			Tel 403 720-4867
Calgary, AB					Fax 403 720-8147
T2H 1C3					Toll Free 866-720-4867 
Web Site: www.theshootingedge.com 		E-Mail: info@theshootingedge.com

Academy of Tactical Training Systems 
Saskatoon, SK Canada 		E-Mail: ntc@sasktel.net
Tel. (306) 222-1988   			Web Site: http://www.attscanada.com/index.html

MilCun Marksmanship Complex
Haliburton County, Ontario
Web Site: http://www3.sympatico.ca/milcun/		E-Mail: milcun@sympatico.ca

Wild West Family Shooting Centre
Phase IV West Edmonton Mall			Telephone: (780) 426-4866
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada T5T 4M2		Facsimile: (780) 426-4867
Websites: www.shootingcentre.com 		E-mail:ken@shootingcentre.com
					flora@shootingcentre.com

Globe Risk Institute
Water Park Place, 	Website: http://www.globeriskinstitute.com/institute/index.shtml
20 Bay St, 		Telephone: (416) 368-4118
Suite 1205 		Fax: (416) 678-8572
Toronto, ON 		E-mail: mbannerman@globerisk.com
M5J 2N8

International Tactical Training Association and Ninpo Martial Arts School 
 Calgary, Alberta 	Telephone: (403) 274-9005 
 Website: http://www.ittacanada.com/specialized.php

I don't vouch for any of the training, however.


edited to remove a school run by a poser.


----------



## paracowboy (5 Oct 2005)

on excellent authority, I add:
Certified Firearms Training Inc.
Web Site: http://www.guntraining.ca/
E-Mail: certifiedfirearms@hotmail.com

I am told by someone in the know that this is the only school in Ontario licensed through the CFO's office to teach police and military in Ontario. I have no reason to doubt it.


----------



## MG34 (6 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> on excellent authority, I add:
> Certified Firearms Training Inc.
> Web Site: http://www.guntraining.ca/
> E-Mail: certifiedfirearms@hotmail.com
> ...



 Smith Tac is  certified for police and military in Ontario as well.


----------



## paracowboy (6 Oct 2005)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Smith Tac is   certified for police and military in Ontario as well.


 _*Smith*_ Tac? If it's being run by the man I thnk it is (former Warrant Officer in 3 RCR, sore neck, every Airborne related course in the CF) then I'm not surprised. If it is him, he also runs a firearms dealership. If it's him, I have no reservations recommending him for training or gun plumbing.


----------



## MG34 (7 Oct 2005)

Yes it is,we have a military/LEO carbine class going on from the 28th-30th of this month as a matter of fact.


----------



## Farmboy (14 Oct 2005)

You will be hard pressed to find better training around.

Unfortunatly I can not make this course.


----------



## Popurhedoff (9 Nov 2005)

Yes paracowboy, it is the guy your thinking of... recently MG34 and I started our company (Tactical Training Solutions) but then merged with Smith Tactical Systems and in association with TAG (Tactical Advisory Group).

Currently we only offer courses to Military and Law Enforcement officers.   We are developing certain courses for civilians but do not run any at this time. (R&D, feasibility, liability and other issues are currently being researched)

We are officially approved as a training establishment and all our courses are DND and CFO approved.   This means that military members can get reimbursed (partial or full depending on the member)for their course fees through their BPSO under the ILP (Individual Learning Program).
All successful candidates receive a Certificate of Graduation, and a Course Report than can be used on your Military UER file.

Currently we offer:

1.   Tactical Pistol Course Lvl 1;
2.   Tactical Carbine Course Lvl 1;

Course due to be up and running soon are:

1.   Introduction to Tactical Pistol Course;
2.   Downed/Egress ed Aircrew Tactical Carbine/Pistol Course;
3.   Tactical Shotgun Lvl 1and 2;

Courses under current development;

1.   Tactical Carbine Course Lvl 2 and 3;
2.   Tactical Pistol Course Lvl 2 and 3;
3.   Tactical Medical Course;
4.   Tactical Driving Course (counter terrorism driving course);
5.   Tactical Door Breaching Course. 

Smith Tactical Systems provides for it students on all courses:

1.   Tactical Vest, belt, Tactical thigh Holster, knee and elbow pads, equipment bag;
2.   Pistols and/or Carbines;
3.   Ammunition;
4.   Lunches is provided

You can check us out at: http://www.smithtac.com/Training.html

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Kal (9 Nov 2005)

Do you guys play Smashing Pumpkins during the course, too? ;D  Interesting song choice.


----------



## Popurhedoff (9 Nov 2005)

Kal said:
			
		

> Do you guys play Smashing Pumpkins during the course, too? ;D   Interesting song choice.



It just didn't seen to have the same effect when I used Barry Manilow songs or Lawrence Welk music   :dontpanic:


----------



## In the light of things (9 Nov 2005)

With that kind of song choice it has to be good


----------



## starlight_cdn (9 Nov 2005)

The basic plan for the tacmed trg offered by Smithtac will be broken into two segments.

 Tactical Life Support

 Tactical Casualty Evac......working up to live fire cas evac

The courses will be heavy on the tactics of delivering medicine in the three stages of Military Pre-hospital Care. MTF


----------



## Popurhedoff (13 Nov 2005)

We have added the Introduction to Tactical Pistol Course and updated our site.  




			
				Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Yes paracowboy, it is the guy your thinking of... recently MG34 and I started our company (Tactical Training Solutions) but then merged with Smith Tactical Systems and in association with TAG (Tactical Advisory Group).
> 
> Currently we only offer courses to Military and Law Enforcement officers.   We are developing certain courses for civilians but do not run any at this time. (R&D, feasibility, liability and other issues are currently being researched)
> 
> ...


----------



## gsar (19 May 2006)

There is a company with former military and police professionals, that have served and trained in areas from Vietnam and instructed by former Mossad Instructors. Offering training in Executive Protection and Counter Terrorism with a course in the Summer. You can contact them at www.globalsecurityand recovery.com If any one wants to know.


----------

